# House Heating Options



## FarmFarawayHomestead (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey fellow homesteaders. I’m starting to think ahead and my furnace is getting older so I’m starting to consider some options for my house. 2200 square foot story and a half cape cod house. I’m trying to figure out what heating system is going to be best for me. I already have an oil furnace now so I’m thinking maybe a wood/coal furnace that can go into my existing duct work. I also have a Moe All Nighter woodstove in the living room which takes care of the living room, kitchen and dining room. But it’s interesting to me to have the outdoor wood/coal furnaces which I could do the house, the workshop, and the greenhouse with? So many options. Anyone have opinions out there on this?


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

all depends on your budget really. a outdoor furnace and all the plumbing for what your wanting to do would prob be in excess of 10k. is that ok with your budget?


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Another option may be a woo , coal or wood/coal in a little insulated shed set up close (very) to the house with a blower and duct work going into a window


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

These outside ones are not low budget and compared to the inside stoves not so efficient...
And to be honest...who like to go out at -15 at night to feed the bad boy...
And since you mentioned not getting younger, these bad boys take logs, not sticks...
So i would recommend going with Pellets...high efficient, relatively cheap devices, clean and lightweight fuel...
Best would be kind of this:
https://www.pellergy.com/wood-pellet-boilers/
Combined with a low temp floor radiant heat system and you should be golden


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

The good thing about an outdoor woodburner is less firewood handling (longer lengths, and bigger diameters mean less cutting, splitting, and stacking). You can also run a water line to your hot water heater, and basically get free hot water, and a warm shop to boot. The bad things....going out in all weather to feed it every 8-12 hours, a constant smoldering cloud of smoke lingering in your yard, and the cost to buy, and install the unit....it takes triple insulated PEX lines buried 36" deep in the ground, and won't provide heat without an electrical water pump.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm using this indoor wood burner- http://newhorizonstore.com/Category/54-gasification-boilers.aspx

Price of unit itself isn't bad (smallest one heats up to 2800sf and runs ~$4K) but requires additional expense of water tank and plumbing for your radiators or in floor system. It's computer controlled so it goes on & off according to thermostat setting, and burns really efficiently and clean (maybe a gallon of ash a day.) We've used less than a cord of wood a month (and it got down to -31F last week). When temps are 30-40ish, you only fill it twice a day.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Dont forget looking at cost of insulation, new windows, doors for the home to help with heating cost


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Yupp...Gary...you nailed it...
The best heating system is NOTHING, without proper air sealing and in(out)sulation...


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

By the way...we have it pretty crisp but sunny right now here in Jersey, so i have black panels standing close to the sunny windows...def substitutes that much, that i dont need to heat upstairs since it stays significant above 58 (thermostat setting)...
And without them i needed oil/thermostat fell very often below 58 and heated rooms


----------



## hopkinsLon (Oct 6, 2018)

Make sure that you don't have any heating problems where you will have a hard time fixing it. Life happens. I know that. On the coldest day in January, when you wake up and the house is just at the point of freezing, I know you want a heating and cooling company like https://smilehvac.ca/ that knows your equipment and knows that fixing it right the first time is important. I was really happy with their work and If anything bad ever happens in my house I always turn to them for help.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When talking about wood/coal/pellets, etc. just keep in mind that you're probably going to need a back-up heating system for when you are away from home for extended time periods.


----------

